# Mulies



## Bogtrotter (Aug 24, 2010)

We just got back from a bowhunt in billings county, and it seems the mulie numbers are down. Judging by the number of deer seen while hunting, and along the roads. I know the last two winters where real hard, anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I was in Golden Valley county on opening weekend and had no problem finding deer. Other hunters we talked to had trouble however. Just put some miles on and find places that are easily overlooked.


----------



## Recon (Aug 4, 2010)

Son and I returned on the 13th, from a hunt, south of the interstate. Our first time chasing mulies with a bow. Had a blast, seeing 15 bucks in five days. Found rainy and windy days to be the best days for the bucks to be out and moving. my son shot a nice buck and I'm looking forward to going back out.


----------

